# Drilling a hole in frame for dropper post cable...bad idea?



## wasfast (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope the frame guys can help me with this or advise against it, if it is a really bad idea. I have a 2012 Kona Hei Hei 29 and I want to run a dropper post, but I hate the cable routing on the frame. How bad an idea is it to drill a small hole near the bottom of the seat tube to run the Rockshox reverb stealth post ? would there be a better location for the hole? please advise. and by the way, I don't care about warranty nullification or resale value. Thanks for any help.


----------



## VegardSkorp (Jun 11, 2012)

Drill away. Know alot of people who do this. Altough, its always in a area where there are little or none stress. have seen frames snap in two pieces from this. So consider properly where you drill the hole.
In the middle of a gusset usually holds.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Bad idea!

Do not drill your frame unless you are happy hiking out of the woods when it fails.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Drill out a water bottle hole. That is a point the manufacturer's engineer designed to have a hole in the tube.


----------



## mickuk (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Hei Hei is full suspension so lots of loads going into the seat tube and no bottle bosses in that area.....

Can't say it would be a great hose run (I think Reverb is hydraulic not a cable), but could you route the hose inside around the bottom bracket dirt sleeve and drill a hole / bring it out the bottom of the bb shell (maybe slightly forward facing? Plenty of bikes have a hole drilled down there (drainage, cable guide etc). I guess hose might also be a bit vulnerable to snagging........


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

There are ways of drilling a hole that is perfectly fine. If you have to ask, though, then you probably wont do it right.

The real issue is getting a Stealth post. Only OEM Trek and Scott bikes get them and RS is very tight on them for this exact reason.


----------



## wasfast (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. I have considered the BB area and I think if I drill directly in front of it I can run the hose up through the seat tube. I am also considering the large gusset that the upper suspension link pivots on. I still am not sure it is worth it for stealthy hose routing, but I just HATE the look of that hose/cable hanging off the seatpost. Maybe I will just buy a quick release and go old school.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

pvd said:


> The real issue is getting a Stealth post. Only OEM Trek and Scott bikes get them and RS is very tight on them for this exact reason.


I was thinking this too. I've asked (KindShock as well), and received silence.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I've tried to get one. I've got a few connections in various places. No dice. It seems the only way you will see one is by buying one of those bikes.


----------



## .RJ (Feb 22, 2009)

wasfast said:


> I hope the frame guys can help me with this or advise against it, if it is a really bad idea. I have a 2012 Kona Hei Hei 29 and I want to run a dropper post, but I hate the cable routing on the frame. How bad an idea is it to drill a small hole near the bottom of the seat tube to run the Rockshox reverb stealth post ? would there be a better location for the hole? please advise. and by the way, I don't care about warranty nullification or resale value. Thanks for any help.


I just bought a Trek Remedy frame from a guy that had advertised it with a reverb post - do you want his email address?


----------

